# Ms. International streaming now! (Friday, March 2, 2012, 7 p.m. EST)



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

*Bodybuilding.com: 2012 Arnold Classic FREE Live Webcast, Sponsored By MuscleTech!*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Cathy LeFrancois


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Yaxeni Oriquen


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Kim Buck


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Tina Chandler


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Maria Segura


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Alevtina Goroshinskaya in her pro debut


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Monique Jones


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Maria Rita Bello


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Kim Perez


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Kim Buck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

the perez woman is incredible...perfect skin


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Brigita Brezovac


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Zoa Linsey


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the perez woman is incredible...perfect skin



The live stream is stalling for me. Not sure, but I don't believe Perez was in the first call-out. 

She gets hammered on slight legs but she was conditioned and looked incredible, imo. 

Agreed, KOS, perfect skin. Great hair. Will post better pics ASAP.

Monique Jones and others didn't get the best shots captured because, again, live stream stalled or froze for me a few times.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Geraldine Morgan


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Alina Popa


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

my tv wont stream!!!!!
but working great on computer


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Debi Laszewski


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

Zoa Linsey looks incredible, good to see she is better after having back surgery I believe.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm only putting one Fitness athlete up -- Tanji Johnson!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Zoa Linsey looks incredible, good to see she is better after having back surgery I believe.



Glad she's recovered and received an invite to the Ms. International. Here's an article from Rx Muscle from nine weeks back...

*The Return of Zoa Linsey: Heading To The Arnold: 9 Week Out*

9 weeks & 2 days pre-show! Putting into words what being invited to the Ms. International 2012 means to me this year is nearly impossible.  After my sudden neck herniation I suffered 2 days before the Ms. Olympia 2010, then the resultant neck fusion surgery 2 weeks later and the long-term recovery process, I had no guarantees that I would ever return to the stage. I hunted high and low for other athletes with a similar situation and found virtually nothing!  I researched nerve injury, nerve healing, fusion implications, searching all over for encouraging news but found only a whole litany of negative stories which to be honest, scared me to death! The internet is full of horror stories!  I consulted surgeons and met a few Special Forces and other military personnel who had a similar surgery and decided to equip myself with their attitude of working through it, no excuses! Initially I kept asking "why me" but those questions are often never answered and the truth is only realized long after the challenge is overcome.  Ultimately I learned (still learning) that this test, like every other, has come my way to teach me how resilient the human body and spirit can be.

The hardest aspect of my recovery was that the one thing (the GYM) that was always my ???stress-release??? became my number one stress! Going to the gym became an act of commitment, versus the highlight of my day. I chose to share my recovery at the beginning to make myself accountable to remain positive and to follow through! I truly had to revise all my expectations of what training meant to me, yet at the same time hold on to that small string of hope that kept me believing that I would eventually be where I envisioned. Having spinal surgery and dealing with nerve damage and the snail???s pace of recovery was a whole new challenge for me, unlike anything I had ever experienced.

In the midst of the uncertainty of my recovery, and the frustration of being so restricted with what I was able to do, I must confess I often had frustration and felt tempted to let go. But I kept asking myself ??? what are my choices? Giving up was not an option. So here I am, December 2011, 14 months after surgery, dieting for the Arnold, and feeling confident that I can stand on that stage and compete with the best on an equal footing.  And yes, thankful and proud of myself that I persevered! In some ways, just getting here means more than any trophy I have ever received.

Thank you to everyone here on RX who continued to believe in me and encouraged me during the last year. When Gail invited me to continue a blog here for my last couple months of prep, I felt I wanted to, in large part because of how many of you had written me and believed in me during the moments when I needed it the most.  The story is not over, it???s just beginning. And as Steve W. said, the real story is that I???m even there. (Thanks Steve!). In this thread, I???ll share videos from the gym, some daily life experiences and answer any questions you may have. I welcome your comments!

So here goes???just over 9 weeks out???.it???s GO TIME! I wish all the athletes preparing safety & health during this time, and looking forward to seeing many of you in Columbus in March!

Visit Zoa on Facebook: *ZOA LINSEY | Facebook
*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay, posting a pic of Adela Garcia as she's obviously the one to beat.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Glad she's recovered and received an invite to the Ms. International. Here's an article from Rx Muscle from nine weeks back...
> 
> *The Return of Zoa Linsey: Heading To The Arnold: 9 Week Out*
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that Curt, Zoa is a favorite of mine and I'm happy to see her where she belongs, on stage.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2012)

Agreed! ^^^^


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thx for posting pix Curt! I was just finishing up at work so couldn't log in. It made my day to read Dave's play by play. I'll be honest, I MISS comments about physique when so much of the stuff is all about suits & hair & this & this that starts to minimize the whole point of PHYSIQUE competitions. 

My personal thoughts:
- Yaxeni is one of the last of the old school. She's a force!
- So nice to see Debi - love her shape!
- Zoa - back with a vengeance -- after seeing her come back from the back injury from hell -- THAT is a strong & courageous lady!
- Cathy is ALWAYS just friggen cute!
- Alina & Brigita - LOVE these ladies - physique perfection in a new school interpretation
- Monique - beautiful
- Tina - LOVE seeing her shape
- the rest of the ladies - not as familiar w/ but all top notch at the Ms International!
- the silent echo that is the missing presence of Iris -- heal up lady!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 3, 2012)

Maria Rita Bello, could you tell me a bit about her? Anyone. Impressive Ab area would love to see full shot.

Age?
Tall? Looks like it!!!!
awesome!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations to Yaxeni Oriquen!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Thx for posting pix Curt! I was just finishing up at work so couldn't log in. It made my day to read Dave's play by play. I'll be honest, I MISS comments about physique when so much of the stuff is all about suits & hair & this & this that starts to minimize the whole point of PHYSIQUE competitions.
> 
> My personal thoughts:
> - Yaxeni is one of the last of the old school. She's a force!
> ...



Great analysis. 

This was a great show!

I thought Kim Perez looked amazing but she will seemingly always get knocked for having an overpowering upper body. 

Her conditioning was fantastic and her presentation flawless, imo.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Nightowl said:


> *Maria Rita Bello*, could you tell me a bit about her? Anyone. Impressive Ab area would love to see full shot.
> 
> Age?
> Tall? Looks like it!!!!
> awesome!



Bello worked with the same trainer as Yaxeni Oriquen (believe that's what Yaxeni said in her interview with Dave Palumbo). She was the hardest competitor in the show from what I saw, though many of the athletes showed up in razor sharp shape!

Bello placed 8th in a field of 14 in Columbus.











Here's a vid posted a year ago. 






YouTube Video











Bello won the 2010 Arnold Amateur competition.

No idea how old she is, however from the following video I'd put her at maybe 4'10". Definitely be surprised if she hits the 5-foot mark.






YouTube Video


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 3, 2012)

Thx Curt, did have a chance to watch glad you put up pics.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful Women, Thanks


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Great analysis.
> 
> This was a great show!
> 
> ...



That is one of the challenges of physique competitions - most people tend to have some genetic assets and some genetic flaws - and where the assets can look brilliant, the contrast w/ the areas that aren't as up to par, can just accentuate the difference. Sometimes those w/ less fantastic anything, but all matching everything look better. 

Another example of exactly this is Brandon Curry - AMAZING upper body - long torso, but makes his legs look less great than they really are. His lines are just fantastic, but to really make it to the next level, he's gotta get the top to bottom symmetry going.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> Thx Curt, did have a chance to watch glad you put up pics.



The replay is available now! 

*Bodybuilding.com - 2012 Arnold Webcast Replays Main Page*

Not sure how long they make that available, however it should be up for a few days at least.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> That is one of the challenges of physique competitions - most people tend to have some genetic assets and some genetic flaws - and where the assets can look brilliant, the contrast w/ the areas that aren't as up to par, can just accentuate the difference. Sometimes those w/ less fantastic anything, but all matching everything look better.
> 
> Another example of exactly this is Brandon Curry - AMAZING upper body - long torso, but makes his legs look less great than they really are. His lines are just fantastic, but to really make it to the next level, he's gotta get the top to bottom symmetry going.



I understand that logically, but emotionally or from a fan's perspective it doesn't compute at all. Especially as an Arnold fan. His upper body trumped his wheels, imo, but he's still a legend.

Curry's physique is tremendous.

Another reason I really don't give a flying **** about the opinions of judges. They typically get it wrong. lol

Except when _you _win contests!


----------

